# Def Tech Mythos and Axiom's QS8's?



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello,

Could anybody please, tell me if the following set would be sonically perfect. I mean, will the Axiom’s QS8 timbre match with the rest? Any other idea about this set? What brand of wire, power cord and connector do you recommend? In this matter, are Audience and Tara Lab brands reliable?


Amplifier CAYIN A-50T,
Receiver ONKYO TX-SR 875 or TX-SR 905,
AXIOM QS8 surround back speakers,
NILES DPS-1 switchbox,
DEF TECH Mythos front
DEF TECH Gem XL back speakers,
DEF TECH Ten central speaker
AUDIENCE or TARA LAB wires, connectors and power cord

Thank you


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

First of all... Welcome to the Shack georgee1953! :wave:


Those Axioms look like they have a similar tweeter to the Mythos but it's still tough to tell if they would match sonically. Axiom get's great reviews and I know a lot of people really like them. Best thing to do as always would be to try them out. What is your alternative?

As for the electronics, I don't think you could have picked a better set to go along with the mythos. Onkyo seems to have market for price/performance/features. What would you be using the external amp for?

Speaker wires, power cables and interconnects are one of the toughest things to buy because some people swear by the sonic differences while others write it off as snake oil. An entire book could be written on the topic. Without starting to much controversy, I would simply advise to skip on these items and put the money into the system where it counts! Room acoustics, speakers, subwoofers, seats, etc... Good luck and do keep us informed!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I just want to Welcome you to the forum :wave:

I don't have any experience with any ot those speakers ... I agree with thxgoon, I read about the speaker wire discussion and he is right ... I'm using 14 gauge speaker wire I got at Lowes and I'm happy. Some get their cables here http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10239 and are happy with the results :yes:

I'm just guessing ... I think you will power the front speakers with the external amp, Right???


----------

